# Yes, you too can own a piece of Hillary's history!



## Grenadier (Jun 23, 2008)

But hurry!  They're going fast!  

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=103027068



> "I remember landing under sniper fire. There was supposed to be some kind of greeting ceremony at the airport, but instead we just ran with our heads down to get into the vehicles to get to our base.  "There was no greeting ceremony and we were basically told to run to our cars. Now that is what happened."
> Hillary Rodham Clinton
> 
> After thousands of painstaking hours of investigation, exploration and tense negotiations with nefarious clandestine snipers and secret contacts within the Bosnian government, we finally acquired 418,387 bullets actually fired at Hillary Clinton at the Tuzla Airfield in Bosnia, 1996.  These bullets we're only recently smuggled into the U.S. and are now available to the general public.  These bullets are not just a part of history, they are history, and now you can own one of these rare and precious artifacts.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 23, 2008)

Imaginary bullets? :idunno:


----------



## chinto (Jun 25, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Imaginary bullets? :idunno:




i guess..  um dont have any other explanation.!!!!:idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2008)

418,387 bullets actually fired at Hillary Clinton and not a ONE hit her? 

Sheesh! You'd think with that many bullets a secret service agent would've been nicked at least.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 26, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> 418,387 bullets actually fired at Hillary Clinton and not a ONE hit her?
> 
> Sheesh! *You'd think with that many bullets a secret service agent would've been nicked at least*.


 
They were probably trying to give the snipers a clear shot


----------



## Kacey (Jun 26, 2008)

It's interesting to me that they have that precise a number... and anyway, _why_ would you want a spent bullet that missed the target?  Any target?


----------

